
AOL And The Cheezburger Network: Turning Content Into An Amsterdam Hooker - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/AOL-And-The-Cheezburger-Network-Turning-Content-Into-An-Amsterdam-Hooker
======
celiadyer
This has concerned me too, Dave. All you have to do is look at AOL's SEED
Network with its tutorials on how to write a sentence with correct grammar to
see they are paying $10 to help literacy as much as anything else. If you
check out their "technology" network, would you be likely visit these sites
for technology content? www.seed.com/aol-network/I certainly wouldn't!

It is scarey the power AOL has to dominate the first pages of search with this
cattle-call strategy. This is a great argument for curated content like
Regator's and for additional filter systems for news with a clear editorial
slant life Huffington Post or Drudge Report.

On the other hand, this onslaught of vanilla content from AOL may help
traditional newspapers sell online subscriptions so consumers can at least
know the editorial slant. The NY Times is offering an online subscription
keeping much of its print format for ~$4.50 a week and I am thinking now it
may be successful after all.

Actually, I rather like "I Can Has Cheeseburger" because LOLCats are just so
stupid. I think Letterman started it with his "kitties" nonsense. I prefer
this one for LOLDogs, however: ihasahotdog.com/

------
mikeleeorg
I'm surprised the author didn't mention Yahoo and their purchase of Associated
Content & rumored interest in Huffington Post.

[http://www.mediabuyerplanner.com/entry/51608/yahoo-eyes-
huff...](http://www.mediabuyerplanner.com/entry/51608/yahoo-eyes-huffpo-for-
content-partnership-or-acquisition/)

I suppose the content quality of HuffPo is debatable (I find their headlines
to be a bit sensationalistic for my taste), but it appears Associated Content
has been criticized for their lack of quality content:

"It is a wasteland of bad writing, uninformed commentary, and the sort of
comically dull recitation of the news you'd get from a second grader."

<http://www.slate.com/id/2237107/>

~~~
dnwalters
Yep, another $100M deal that I'm sure has already paid for itself... I could
have gone on with the examples, but I chose to box in my frustration with the
AOL kids :-)

~~~
mikeleeorg
Hahaha I suppose there are lots of examples from which you could choose!

Personally, I love lolcats. To each his own. ;)

------
bzdfilms
Can AOL figure out how to turn crap-content to gold? Find out next week on ...

